# Bos Void vs CCDB air



## n2fire (Feb 18, 2009)

Has anyone ridden the Void? I'm currently on a db air on my V-10. I'm curious if there is a performance difference with the void being a dedicated dh shock where the db air seems to cover more of a wider spectrum of disciplines. Thanks in advance


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

the question you should be asking yourself, is. what kind of support is there for bos suspension products where you live, do you have a dealer/ importer ect, if somthing goes wrong with the shock could you get it fixed. bos arent the best of companies to deal with. do some research and you will find lots of threads of unhappy customers. 
now though i cant answer your question directly, as i personally have no experiance of that shock, i do have a ndee and deville fork, and have to say they are the best forks i have ever used. if the shocks are anything like their fork then it will be awesome. 
i did have a problem with my deville, when new, it was sent out from the factory with no oil in the airside leg. ( apparantly a common fault so i have been told, they say 1 in 10 come out the factory like this, im not sure how true this is, its just somthing i heard) at the time though we in the uk had a dealer, r53 so i was asked to send the fork back to them where it was repaired and sent back to me within 2 days. it has been fine since, no issues what so ever. unfortunatly at the mo we dont have a distributor/ dealer in the uk as r53 parted ways with bos, due to bos being hard to deal with. there are rumours of a new dealer surfsales but i havnt had anything confirmed yet as they never respond to emails. 
so if your from europe and are lucky enough to have a distributor/dealer then give it a try im sure you wont be dissapointed. if you have no distributor in your home country then i would stay well clear, as i believe that if you have to send your items back to bos in france their turnaround is very slow. i think this was one of the reasons why the morewood dh team stopped using bos and switched to fox.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Buy the Cane Creek.

Bos are all sweetness and light until you've bought something, then they're of the attitude that you're an annoyance.

I suffered that when they sent me a Stoy with the wrong spring and hardware fitted (I checked and double checked the order). Once I got a hold of Bos, which is a feat in itself as they seem to actively ignore phones and email, they were of the attitude that it was my problem and I'd be buying any new parts at full price, no returns on the incorrect parts. This was May-June last year so not exactly ancient history either.

Ended up selling that shock on ebay, Bos have made noises about 'improving services' for a few years now, don't believe a word of it.

On the other hand Cane Creek are pretty much excellent. Never had a problem with Extra (UK importer) or Cane Creek refusing to take stuff back or with getting servicing/repairs/spare parts from them. The CCDB is a great shock.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

We will agree that Cane Creek customer service is absolutely amazing. I can send an email and literally have a call from the VP of Sales within a half hour. They are on it!

That being said, to help with BOS's customer service, they now have 2 service centers in the US:

Commençal America
7141 Cypress Run DR
Las Vegas
NV 89131
702-677-0701

Prestige MTB
East Avenue
New Canaan
CT 06840
203-657-1401


----------



## n2fire (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thanks*



KillingtonVT said:


> We will agree that Cane Creek customer service is absolutely amazing. I can send an email and literally have a call from the VP of Sales within a half hour. They are on it!
> 
> That being said, to help with BOS'sr customer service, they now have 2 service centers in the US:
> 
> ...


 Thats awesome news!! I live in Vegas so that could work out well. Thanks again


----------

